# SureFire ITRC competition.



## 104TN (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know if any of you guys saw this but SureFire's throwing a shooting competition August 21 – 23 for "the _real-world_ extremes of rifle, carbine, and pistol shooting."

It's open to any 2-person team comprised of US military or law
                            enforcement personnel, legally authorized foreign
                            military or law enforcement personnel, and private citizens.

I really wish my long gun skills were sharper. This looks like it'd be a blast.

http://www.surefire.com/ITRC-Competition


----------



## dusty (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd go, but all I have is .308.

All my buddies have punched their shit out to .300 Win Mag, and they tell me a .308 won't penetrate eggshell at that range.

Seriously, I'd love to shoot in that thing, but I bet all 40 slots are filled as we type.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm really interested in starting to shoot competitively.

Next purchase is a carbine. 

I was thinking that we have enough well rounded shooters and athletes here that we should be able to put "Team Shadowspear" at sheet like this.


----------

